

Is it allowed in India to earn an extra money online while working in a company? - alokbanjare

I am working with a reputed MNC, Currently I am running a website and want to monetize my site using adsense. Is it allowed in India to earn an extra money online while working in a company?
======
jacquesm
You should ask an Indian lawyer that you pay for. Getting online advice for
stuff that might get you fired or sued is generally a losing strategy.

